# Using skin to cover inside of Amazon PW cover



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I decided I really wanted a smoother front cover to my pink Amazon PW cover - so I could hold it more comfortably with the front
folded back.

Since the PW fits so snug in the case - I really didn't need to put the Decal Girl skin on its back.. so I was able to use the back
skin on the Amazon inside cover.

Just love it!  And the skin is small enough to not cover the magnet.

The pattern is "Flashback"


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a good idea - as you say the back is wasted otherwise.

The only problem is you're going to be handling it all the time - if it started to turn up at the edges and not stick down properly it would drive me nuts - but it does look good while it's brand new.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I love this idea!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I did this to the front outside cover of my KT and Basic Amazon because everyone complained about it marking and scratching easily. After more than a year, it was still totally intact. The only problem was, a person I sold one of the covers to, stated it was difficult to remove, and ruined the cover so apparently it can only be removed if you have another to replace it. I still think it was a good use of the back decal as the newer cases are molded and tightly fit so a back decal isn't needed and doesn't really show.

I now use clear gel back cases, so decal does show thru, as I prefer to not deal with a cover with the new paperwhite. I use the Leather Nook envelope sleeves from the original Nook should I wish to take it away with me.


----------



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

That's how I had my Amazon cover set up - I thought it was great. I had wanted to do the same with the Oberon cover but they put a pocket on the inside even though I asked them not to, so it stays on the Amazon cover for when I swop it out.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine has been on for over 2 months now and so far - there is no fraying at all.    The edges stay put.  Still very happy with the feel of the gel when I'm holding the PW folded back.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

This is sooooooo nice


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

This is brilliant! It would be great if you can share some more ideas with us. You're a star indeed!


----------



## Adair55 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wonderful idea..!I am really impressed and i think you should keep it up.

www.vhotellavender.net/


----------

